# Moto G6 Issue



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

So I just switched from an iPhone6 to this as I wanted a bigger screen. What I'm finding is after a few hours the Uber navigation freezes in place, the miles are recodring and the ride closes with no issues but this is a problem. Now I know the Uber nav sucks but it's also a hassle to switch out to Googlemaps while driving city streets. I also notice when I stop and start Stride to document the miles it takes a long time to start again, 10 seconds I don't have when I'm about to start a ride.

I just uninstalled the Uber Driver App and reloaded, hope this solves the problem. Anyone else having similar issues with this phone? I even refreshed the phone in the middle of the day but the problem came right back.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Had same nav problems on a Moto e4 .only thing I find works is switch to Google maps.then turn phone off and on again after ride ends


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

I am so frustrated now. After deleting and uploading the Uber App yesterday I found it would not go online all morning. Running just Lyft killed my day. I deleted and uploaded again and same problem. Then suddenly it came to life and so did my income. Navigation ran fine as well and I ran it all afternoon. Checked now and it's working. 

Like a car with an intermittent problem I have no idea if this is now fixed or will come back again.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

What carrier are you with and is it prepaid?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> So I just switched from an iPhone6 to this as I wanted a bigger screen. What I'm finding is after a few hours the Uber navigation freezes in place, the miles are recodring and the ride closes with no issues but this is a problem. Now I know the Uber nav sucks but it's also a hassle to switch out to Googlemaps while driving city streets. I also notice when I stop and start Stride to document the miles it takes a long time to start again, 10 seconds I don't have when I'm about to start a ride.
> 
> I just uninstalled the Uber Driver App and reloaded, hope this solves the problem. Anyone else having similar issues with this phone? I even refreshed the phone in the middle of the day but the problem came right back.


I have a Moto G6 too. Lyft froze up alot, but all my other apps run fine.

How far away is the server. Can you pick check with a speed test to Uber's server?


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

My carrier is AT&T, currently on my company's plan but we will get our own when I retire in a few months. Won't be pre-paid, monthly billing. I have no idea what is meant by "how far away is the server" or how I would do a speed test. I never had a problem with the iPhone driving the same areas and my other apps work fine on the G6, Stride mileage tracker lags a bit to start tracking after I stop it but I can live with that.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

I run a G5 (carrier is Cricket) and occasionally have issues with Uber's nav. I only run Uber & Lyft on the phone. Trip Log and Pandora I run on a 4G enabled tablet (carrier is Verizon) to keep from bogging the phone down. If frozen I just go into settings > apps and do a force stop. Reopen Uber and all's good. Quick temp fix.

Hard to say if it's the app in your case or the phone or a combination. I do know if you have wifi enabled it can mess with connectivity.

Suggest you swap it out for another if possible. This may eliminate you having a buggy phone.

Phones are like computers. Faster processor speeds along with the maximum amount of RAM is the way to go. I see 3 models of the G6 listed, G6, G6 Play, and G6 Plus and you don't indicate which one you have. Each have increasing amounts of processor speed and RAM. You're running at least 3 apps simultaneously, Uber, Lyft, and Stride. That alone can be a huge load on RAM since all 3 are constantly sending/receiving GPS data.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Now I know the Uber nav sucks but it's also a hassle to switch out to Googlemaps while driving city streets.


What does this mean? You don't have to switch while driving. You can pick Waze, Google Maps, or the built-in nav in the app settings.


----------



## Wombat7 (Dec 23, 2016)

I have a G6 Plus recently updated to 8.01 on ATT prepaid. Run Uber, Lyft, Pandora and MilageIQ with an occasional peek at the news or UP. Rarely ever have problems and when I do it's usually an glitch solved by uninstall, restart phone, reinstall, restart phone, and if that doesn't work it's definitely an Uber or Lyft problem that they usually resolve within a day.

I don't like the way either app runs Google Maps; they seem to have attempted to add their own little nuances that detract from the original Google Maps. This forces me to use the Uber nav system which is adequate (I've been doing this for 3 years and I've grown accustomed to the various nav versions idiosyncrasies). 

I agree with BCS about the amount of RAM that you're using. You may want to check to see if they're any other apps running in the background that you don't know about. I had to remove Google News because it was using up my data at a prodigious rate, so much so that I was reaching the high speed limit on my prepaid plan (unlimited but slows down at 20 gigs). You may also check to see if your Stride app is using alot.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

I bought my phone (Samsung Galaxy J7) back in November 2018 for the express purpose of driving Uber Eats. I didn't have a smart phone at the time. After checking prices for new phones with various carriers in the area, I was very close to buying a Motorola phone (I don't remember which specific model). The reason I didn't buy one was because I read a lot of reviews online saying that the GPS navigation was intermittent and would just cut out at times. There was a lot of debate about whether this was a hardware issue or a software issue. Since I was buying the phone specifically to drive Uber Eats, this was a deal breaker for me.

Update: I did a quick Google search, and it looks like it was the G4 that had GPS problems so this probably isn't applicable for you.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks for the replies folks. I have a G6 Play with 3 GB of RAM. I run both Uber and Lyft as well as Stride to record my miles. I refresh the phone before each trip out. It's getting better but yesterday on a Lyft ride out of nowhere the map expanded out to give a full view of the city, I had to go in and manually zoom back to the close view to maintain my directions. But the Uber app is working fine for the last few days.

As for @Grand Lake's comments I have Googlemaps as the Nav in my settings but when the ride starts you are on the Uber Nav, you have to manually change over to to Googlemaps (or WAZE if that's your preference) and that creates a delay as it loads.


----------



## werty (Oct 1, 2015)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> [...] I have Googlemaps as the Nav in my settings but when the ride starts you are on the Uber Nav, you have to manually change over to to Googlemaps (or WAZE if that's your preference) and that creates a delay as it loads.


How much is the delay?


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

werty said:


> How much is the delay?


A couple of seconds but that's a lot when the rider is in the car and ready to go. This situation is driving me crazy. We're on a trip and 30 minutes before we got to our destination, the time I really needed the phone to navigate us to our spot, the phone kept flashing low battery and turn on battery saver mode. But it would not allow me to do that. So we limped in and I'm hot. Then I switched the adapter to my lighter and it started charging again so it was not the phone.


----------

